# Gemini's Boer Twins!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little Gem decided that her Christmas-due babies should come a bit earlier to spoil the festivities! Never can stop a goat when they've decided to go  Very easy birth, and the kids are doing well. We have a traditional buckling with one small paint spot on his neck, and a traditional doeling with a long cape. Both parents are painted, but we aren't disappointed; the kids are so cute! No names yet, but I will post when we decide on them 

Buckling-


































Doeling-


























With their blankets on-


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwww!  :kidred: :kidblue: They are sooo adorable. Can I have 'em?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Great Pics! Love the little guy with his tongue out. So fun seeing everyone's babies.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How about Lyra for the girl, and Taurus for the boy?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_proper_names_of_stars


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice big babies cooked to perfection!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute and so sweet.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Aww i love the pic with the ones mouth open too cute!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So flippin' cute!!! I love the doeling especially...lovely markings


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the baby! they are SOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great! Always nice to hear of an easy birth...they are beautiful! I like that doelings face !!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone! We are very pleased with the kids. I will most likely go out tomorrow and get some pictures of them without the blankets on!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats! I love the little does head and markings. What a pretty little girl. The little man is cute too.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you named them yet? ::


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes! We settled on 'Orion' for the buckling and 'Aries' for the doeling! (Thank you for the link!) 
Here are some newer pictures of them all up and about.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats and Merry Christmas  They are beautiful ! Love them


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you; I appreciate it! Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------

